# Face wash vs liquid soap



## isha (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi all
Im relatively new to ls. N have been reading on it. I will we making irish lass ls recipe tonight.
Thanks irishlass. Also is it a good idea to make ls with beer? If so how do i incorporate it i have lots of flat liquid beer ready to be used

I wud love to learn the diff between face wash n liquid soap. My common sense says its only the diff is thickness ( i might be wrong)

Then ive also seen people adding streric acid to Ls.

Ive seen some ppl making activated charcoal face wash tat looks kind of creamy paste.

I cudnt find anything during search on forum. Someone please explain.

As summer is here. N its extremely hot here around 45•c my mom asked me to make a refreashing face wash. After wash she should feel fresh. In order to get this are there any addativea or eo that can be used?

Thank you all in advance. Appreciate ur help.


----------



## Cellador (Mar 18, 2018)

I have never made liquid soap, but I believe it's just like bar soap in nature, but made with KOH instead of  NAOH so it will be softer. 
Then, there's surfactants which are used to make most commercial cleansers. I have just started experimenting with these and have made a face wash I am actually very happy with. 
If you're interested in the latter, go read through SwiftCraftyMonkey some more....neverending supply of info there.


----------



## isha (Mar 19, 2018)

Ive been readinh up there but want to make without surfactants


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 19, 2018)

I’ve found a simple hydrosol spritzed on the the middle of the day is refreshing enough for me, but we are in vastly different climates. 

Peppermint, menthol, and eucalyptus all give the tingly/refreshed sensation found in some commercial products but I wouldn’t want any of them near my eyes. 

If you start simple, like with a hydrosol, you can always get more complicated later. One ingredient makes it easy to track likes/dislikes especially when non-soapers don’t always know how to describe what they’re looking for


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 19, 2018)

Surfactants are not bad.. in fact they are milder, ph wise.. soap is a surfactant too... face wash is something that commonly refers to that is made of synthetic surfactants, it suits most of the skin types as it can be formulated to be milder with lesser ph (and closer to that of our skin) than liquid soap. Liquid soap is what is made of fats and alkali to form a salt I.e soap and we can not reduce the ph of liquid soap .

There are a lot of synthetic surfactants that are non irritants (unlike SLS) and a lot of people who does not like liquid soap on their face because it irritates their skin especially around the eyes and lips. Usually the people who doesn’t have problem with handmade soap on their face should be fine with liquid soap, that said, gentler liquid soap will be beneficial for the face.. 

Now, that is out of the way, I think the best way to have that refreshed feeling is a peppermint hydrosol spay after the bath.. I know the temp you are talking about and I find it diff to use the same soap for face n body now.


----------



## lsg (Mar 19, 2018)

I used to use facial toners after washing my face.  That might be an option for you.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/2016/12/newbie-tuesday-creating-facial-toner.html


----------



## isha (Mar 19, 2018)

Thankyou all for ur valuable inputs.. Gives me a headstart..

 Im facinates by what susan brings into formulating. Is there any other reliable resource to study... The dish forum seems to be too complex sometimes


----------



## lsg (Mar 19, 2018)

IMO, Susan's information and recipes are the easiest to assimilate and implement for a non-chemist person such as myself.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 19, 2018)

isha if you can not follow the simplest recipes of Susan, you have a long way to learn and research,  She gives all info on plate


----------



## Cellador (Mar 19, 2018)

I think Humblebee & Me has some good recipes, but I know she is a student of Susan's and references SCM also.


----------



## isha (Mar 20, 2018)

Dahila said:


> isha if you can not follow the simplest recipes of Susan, you have a long way to learn and research,  She gives all info on plate


Oh i can follow susan very well. I was just wondering if there is any other source of study


----------



## Dahila (Mar 21, 2018)

Of course there is a lot of sources but none so easy as Susan's


----------



## lsg (Mar 21, 2018)

You might try the "Handmade," magazine from Wholesale Supplies Plus.


----------



## isha (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi....all

I made the irishlass version of liquid soap followed it to the T. Used 2 part water 1 part glycerine

After mixing oils n lye. Whisk and stickbelended.. I left it in the soap pot covered over night.
It zaped in the morning.

I transfered the paste to air tight plastic container.It was a soft past. Not taffy thick.

Its been more than 40 hr and it stil zapps.. 

Did i miss something? It was mentioned it goes zap free in 3-4 hrs or over night.. Mine has been way longer 

Also how do I rectify it.


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2018)

When I first tried glycerin liquid soap, I had to let my paste set for several days, even after I cooked it in the Crockpot, before it tested OK with phenolphthalein.


----------



## isha (Mar 24, 2018)

lsg said:


> When I first tried glycerin liquid soap, I had to let my paste set for several days, even after I cooked it in the Crockpot, before it tested OK with phenolphthalein.


So do i cook it or just leave it for couple of more days?


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2018)

I did cook it in the slow cooker, (Crockpot), and I still had to let it set, covered, after the cook. for several days before it tested OK.  If you haven't cooked it, I would just let it set and test it every  couple of days, until it tested OK.


----------



## isha (Mar 24, 2018)

Okay thanks


----------



## isha (Apr 1, 2018)

I made irish lass cpls as mentioned... In the Tuorial.
After a week or so ( i had forgtten about it)
I itried dilution
50 gms paste..
1.5 gms sodium lactate(3% od paste wt)
31 gms distilled water(.65 times paste  as in tutuorial)

My paste still very soft . I added all 2 in a steel bowl. Started to mix over a double boiler. It become creamy white.. 
I didnt stick blend. As it all mixed up well.

Issue: its cloudy. And doesnot later.
Its been on the counter overnight n still looka cloudy....

Whr did i go wrong.? 

Also i used 1part gly 2 parts water


----------



## isha (Apr 1, 2018)

Here is the pic


----------



## isha (Apr 1, 2018)

isha said:


> Here is the picView attachment 29621
> View attachment 29622


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 1, 2018)

Looks like it needs more water


----------



## isha (Apr 2, 2018)

But it doent lather tats the main issue


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 2, 2018)

We are approaching the end of my knowledge bank, I’m not too super sure on what changes you could make but I’ll try. 

Sodium lactate is a salt and salts can cut lather. You could try a small batch without it and see if there’s a difference. 

Olive oil doesn’t make for a very bubbly soap. Maybe the combo is cutting the lather too much, but I can’t say for sure.


----------

